
Ask HN: We redesigned and open sourced our landing page. Looking for feedback - wtphilip
We would like to receive your feedback in terms of design, usability and content.<p>Additionally we have also open sourced the landing page and documentation so that the community
can help with examples and keep the docs up-to-date.<p>Here is the website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stormkit.io<p>Looking forward to hear your feedback. Thank you very much
======
Nextgrid
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23384905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23384905)

~~~
wtphilip
Yes, sorry, that's my mistake. I wasn't able to delete this one. The URL was
missing for users to actually land on the landing page directly.

